# Sooooo, what about marijuana



## zeppelin390 (Aug 26, 2015)

I certainly hope this offends nobody, but there is not quite more I enjoy doing than getting really high and heading out with my camera. I don't smoke pot to escape any sort of reality, but more to bring reality into better view, at least for myself. I think I'm able to "see" what's around me better and to be able to appreciate it for what it is and see more of a photograph in it, instead of walking by looking for the obvious, easy picture.
By no means am I a pot-head. I am a productive member of society that has responsibilities and handles them well; I just happen to enjoy, and appreciate, the effects of marijuana when a flame is taken to it and the smoke is inhaled into my lungs.....Anybody else?


----------



## kundalini (Aug 26, 2015)

zeppelin390 said:


> I certainly hope this offends nobody, but there is not quite more I enjoy doing *than getting really high* and...





> By no means am I a pot-head.


Apparently you are young.  The two quoted comments are mutually exclusive.  With maturity you will probably learn to not spout such gibberish.  There is an old song that says [Is you is or is you ain't (my baby)].  I speak from decades of experience and now could care less which side someone falls on.  You either take one side of the argument or the other, but not both.  This is not a case of having your cake and eating it to.   Brownies, on the other hand, is a different matter.


----------



## JimMcClain (Aug 27, 2015)

zeppelin390 said:


> ...there is not quite more I enjoy doing than getting really high and heading out with my camera.
> 
> By no means am I a pot-head.


Don't delude yourself. That is the very definition of "pot head." I know what a pot head is. I was one for many years. Not for over 30 years now, but your description doesn't escape me.

Don't get me wrong, I ain't saying your wrong for enjoying it. I'm saying you're wrong about being a pot head. You know you are.

My first foray into photography was under the influence of weed. I did okay. People enjoyed my work and I had fun. There came a time I had to stop smoking pot (and stop drinking and doing all the other drugs I was caught up in). I haven't used any mind altering chemicals in over 30 years. About a year ago I got serious about photography and I really think I enjoy it more now than I did back then. I even had the "Pot Shots" spread in the March 2015 issue  of High Times magazine and don't think I could have done that if I was still gettin' loaded. That same photo got me a Second Place ribbon at the County Fair earlier this month, along with 12 other photos that won ribbons, which I also don't think I could have accomplished as a pot head today.

I'm very happy to be sober today. I still like the look and smell of growing Cannabis, but also know it stunted my creativity in so many ways. That may not be your truth, but it is mine. There have been many great artists that smoke weed. It's a rarity though. The great majority of pot head artists turn out to be just pot heads with a little talent.

Share some of your photos. Be the photographer here on TPF. Be a pot head on one of the many Cannabis forums.

Jim


----------



## AceCo55 (Aug 27, 2015)

zeppelin390 said:


> I certainly hope this offends nobody, but ...


----------



## PropilotBW (Aug 27, 2015)

zeppelin390 said:


> . I am a productive member of society that has responsibilities and handles them well.



You clearly don't have that important of responsibilities.  Fact.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 27, 2015)

PropilotBW said:


> zeppelin390 said:
> 
> 
> > . I am a productive member of society that has responsibilities and handles them well.
> ...



really?
whats the difference between someone smoking  a little weed and someone drinking a little alcohol?
we have plenty of pics of various beers and wines on the site, but i haven't seen people jump on them calling them alcoholics yet, so why cast negative implications on someone that says they enjoy smoking pot?
having partaken of both in my time, I can say with some degree of certainty, that alcohol is far more impairing than weed. 
anyway...politics arent allowed here, so lets not go crazy with any "this" -vs- "that" debates.  Keep it above the belt please. 

from a medical standpoint, I feel obligated to mention that _*any*_ smoke  inhaled into the lungs is carcinogenic and can lead to cancer as well as COPD and decreased lung capacity....even if done infrequently.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Aug 27, 2015)

Wow look at all the hate. I've been sober myself for just under 3 years, from everything but my main problem was opiates, but I'm certainly not going to hate on somebody smoking weed. Maybe this isn't the right forum for discussing it, but I know plenty of people that are contributing members of society that smoke all the time. I really don't find it to be a big deal at all, I'm honestly surprised you received such negative reactions here, again maybe this isn't the right forum for it but immediately saying the OP is essentially a loser cause he smokes?


----------



## limr (Aug 27, 2015)

Should this be in Off Topic? Unless we are limiting the scope of the discussion specifically to taking pictures while high, then it seems this doesn't really have anything to do with photography.

I agree with pixmedic - getting high occasionally isn't really that different than getting drunk occasionally.

However...with alcohol, you can have a glass of wine with dinner or an after-work beer and not get drunk. Depending on who you are, you might not feel any mind-altering effect at all, but it still relaxes you. With pot, you're either high or not. Of course there are degrees, but who lights up a joint without the intention of getting high? If I have a glass of wine and don't get a buzz, I don't think "This wine is crap!" But if I smoke a joint and don't get high, then I certainly complain about the poor quality of the pot. The purpose of using pot, moreso than the purpose of drinking alcohol, is to noticeably (and often significantly) alter the state of mind.

(Edit: I am aware of the use of medicinal marijuana of course, and that is a separate discussion. I'm talking only about recreational use.)

Also, if someone posted that they like to get "really drunk" and head out for some photography, then yeah, we might question that person about whether or not he or she was an alcoholic. Because there's also a difference between someone who drinks and someone who drinks specifically to get really drunk. Most people go through a phase of wanting to go out and get drunk and then most people grow out of that. They might still drink and they might even sometimes like a little buzz, but that's still different than binge drinking because they find an activity to be more enjoyable when they are plastered.

I don't see any "hate" being directed at the OP, but just some hard reality. For me, the trigger wasn't "really high" but the "not quite more that I enjoy." Getting high is more enjoyable than almost anything else in your life? *This is a red flag*. (And yes, I'd say that if the discussion were about alcohol.) Maybe it's a phase, or maybe it's how you want to live your life. Whatever it is, I'm not judging you, but just noting that this habit may be more of a crutch or an escape from reality than you are admitting to yourself.


----------



## waday (Aug 27, 2015)

@zeppelin390, post some pictures you took while high. It'll keep everyone on topic.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 27, 2015)

waday said:


> @zeppelin390, post some pictures you took while high. It'll keep everyone on topic.




now theres a great idea!

lets try an on-topic experiment zep. 
post some pre and  post spliff shots and we can compare the effects of marijuana on your photography. 
could be interesting!


----------



## zeppelin390 (Aug 27, 2015)

I can understand mixed emotions about pot; as it has gotten quite a bad rap over the years. The states in which pot is becoming legal is growing, and growing even more in states where it has become decriminalized, including the capital of our nation. 
For many years I have had anxiety effect my life in such a negative manner, that is until I smoked pot. I have been on a variety of stress and anxiety medications and have since weened off of them, with the assistance of my doctor; with whom I have been completely honest with about my pot-smoking and have her blessing. Medical marijuana is a real thing, not an excuse; I invite you to ask any pot-smoking vet with PTSD, or any young child with epilepsy whose parents have to move to a pot-legal state so their childs seizures can be reduced. 
I would like to speak with other individuals that have benefited from pot smoking and photography, and not sit here and defend myself with off-topic conversations. For those, I suggest starting your own thread. 



			
				[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Share some of your photos. Be the photographer here on TPF. Be a pot head on one of the many Cannabis forums.
> 
> Jim


*fo·rum*
*/ˈfôrəm/*
noun
1. a place, meeting, or medium *where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged.*


----------



## zeppelin390 (Aug 27, 2015)

*Photographic Discussions*
Post New Thread
A place to discuss what photography means to you: *your influences*, ethical challenges, abstract ideas, and other *non-technical matters about photography and photographers.*


----------



## runnah (Aug 27, 2015)

Pot is so wrong!

Now excuse me while I have my 5th coffee. Tonight I'll wash down a few Xanax with some scotch.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 27, 2015)

zeppelin390 said:


> *PHOTOGRAPHY fo·rum*
> */ˈfôrəm/*
> noun
> 1. a place, meeting, or medium *where ideas and views on photography can be exchanged.*


Fixed that for you.


----------



## zeppelin390 (Aug 27, 2015)

tirediron said:


> zeppelin390 said:
> 
> 
> > *PHOTOGRAPHY fo·rum*
> ...


you fixed it to suit your needs......and it's off-topic. As a supporting member and staff member, I would expect more from you. As stated above, please start a new thread that does not have anything to do with my topic.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 27, 2015)

zeppelin390 said:


> *Photographic Discussions*
> Post New Thread
> A place to discuss what photography means to you: *your influences*, ethical challenges, abstract ideas, and other *non-technical matters about photography and photographers.*


 Okay, let's not get carried away quoting the rules.  The moderating team  not only knows them well, but will make the determination if or when something has breached the rules and deal with it as we see ift.


----------



## runnah (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't care what people put into themselves, as long as I don't have to pay for it or to rehab them.

What bugs me is when people turn pot, booze etc... into a lifestyle. Not in an abuse kind of way, more like wearing shirts with pot leaves on them, listening to reggae and so forth. Nobody cares.


----------



## runnah (Aug 27, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Okay, let's not get carried away quoting the rules.  The *moderating team  not only knows them well*, but will make the determination if or when something has breached the rules and deal with it as we see ift.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 27, 2015)

zeppelin390 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > zeppelin390 said:
> ...


 No, I fixed it to reflect the mandate of TPF.  If you want this topic to remain, the please direct it back to a photography-related discussion.  The best way to do that is by substantiating your claim of being better able to "see" your environment when incapacitated.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 27, 2015)

Train Wreck

noun
1.  an incident in which a train is severely damaged
2. (informal) something or someone that has suffered ruin or calamity


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 27, 2015)

Smoking might make you feel more creative, increase dopamine and 'merge' the barriers between senses thus making you appreciate more what you see or hear but the real queation is whether it will improve an individual's work - and that is yet to be seen.


----------



## waday (Aug 27, 2015)

MOAR PICTURES!


----------



## zeppelin390 (Aug 27, 2015)

tirediron said:


> zeppelin390 said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


you're destroying the very idea of a forum, and I highly suggest you take a few steps back, take a few deep breaths, and remove yourself from being a staff member. This is just my off-topic opinion, no different than yours.


----------



## otherprof (Aug 27, 2015)

zeppelin390 said:


> I certainly hope this offends nobody, but there is not quite more I enjoy doing than getting really high and heading out with my camera. I don't smoke pot to escape any sort of reality, but more to bring reality into better view, at least for myself. I think I'm able to "see" what's around me better and to be able to appreciate it for what it is and see more of a photograph in it, instead of walking by looking for the obvious, easy picture.
> By no means am I a pot-head. I am a productive member of society that has responsibilities and handles them well; I just happen to enjoy, and appreciate, the effects of marijuana when a flame is taken to it and the smoke is inhaled into my lungs.....Anybody else?



Decades ago I read a study which was printed in Downbeat magazine, I think, and had to do with the positive effects of pot on creating jazz. When musicians were asked how pot affected their performances they usually extolled its ability to enhance their creativity and performance. However, when the same musicians listened to their colleagues perform, not knowing if they were high or not, they consistently rated the performances on pot less interesting, more derivative, repetitious and just plain sloppy when it came to execution. I think recreational marijuana is fine (and fun, if I remember correctly), and it may be interesting to take photos when high and then look at them straight, but I wouldn't bet on it enhancing photographic skill or vision.


----------



## waday (Aug 27, 2015)

So how long until this thread gets locked?


----------



## tirediron (Aug 27, 2015)

zeppelin390 said:


> you're destroying the very idea of a forum, and I highly suggest you take a few steps back, take a few deep breaths, and remove yourself from being a staff member. This is just my off-topic opinion, no different than yours.


 No, I'm enforcing the standards set by the owners of the forum.  Since you've repeatedly asserted that your discussion is "Off topic" I've moved it to that forum.  No further photographic discussion required.  If you have any issues with my efforts as a moderator, you're welcome to bring them to the attention of the forum administrators.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 27, 2015)

waday said:


> So how long until this thread gets locked?


 I could make a guess, but that might be considered "insider trading"!


----------



## waday (Aug 27, 2015)

zeppelin390 said:


> you're destroying the very idea of a forum, and I highly suggest you take a few steps back, take a few deep breaths, and remove yourself from being a staff member. This is just my off-topic opinion, no different than yours.





tirediron said:


> I've moved it to that forum. No further photographic discussion required.



A forum still needs rules, or else there's chaos. I will not take part of chaos, as I have better things to do.

Might I suggest, @zeppelin390: there's a special forum designated for supporting members called the "Subscribers Forum". It's one benefit to being a supporting member. In that forum, aside from wearing top hats, monocles, and fine attire, you can pretty much discuss what you want... I'm assuming this topic could be discussed at length in there?


----------



## tirediron (Aug 27, 2015)

waday said:


> zeppelin390 said:
> 
> 
> > you're destroying the very idea of a forum, and I highly suggest you take a few steps back, take a few deep breaths, and remove yourself from being a staff member. This is just my off-topic opinion, no different than yours.
> ...


 It certainly could, 'though I'm willing to leave it run its course here in 'Off topic' as long as things stay polite and no one throws an ashtray at the big mirror over the bar again.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 27, 2015)

waday said:


> zeppelin390 said:
> 
> 
> > you're destroying the very idea of a forum, and I highly suggest you take a few steps back, take a few deep breaths, and remove yourself from being a staff member. This is just my off-topic opinion, no different than yours.
> ...



Ok, well just for clarification not all of us wear top hats and monocles.  I myself prefer to be the race car.  It's more "me".

As for the pool on when this thread gets locked, we probably should use GMT, date and time to keep it fair and above board.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 27, 2015)

tirediron said:


> It certainly could, 'though I'm willing to leave it run its course here in 'Off topic' as long as things stay polite and no one throws an ashtray at the big mirror over the bar again.



Ok, well for the record it wasn't an ashtray, it was one of those really obnoxious gold rimmed drink coasters that you guys got such a bargain on for buying in bulk.  Also, I wasn't throwing it at the mirror, I was merely attempting to evaluate it's possible viability for use in frisbee golf.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 27, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > It certainly could, 'though I'm willing to leave it run its course here in 'Off topic' as long as things stay polite and no one throws an ashtray at the big mirror over the bar again.
> ...


 Oh well, then....


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 27, 2015)

otherprof said:


> zeppelin390 said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly hope this offends nobody, but there is not quite more I enjoy doing than getting really high and heading out with my camera. I don't smoke pot to escape any sort of reality, but more to bring reality into better view, at least for myself. I think I'm able to "see" what's around me better and to be able to appreciate it for what it is and see more of a photograph in it, instead of walking by looking for the obvious, easy picture.
> ...



I remember that study:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...SGhfgH&usg=AFQjCNHqd3oglTCA61e8G1tML7zGiNmXfQ


----------



## zeppelin390 (Aug 27, 2015)

zeppelin390 said:


> I think I'm able to "see" what's around me better and to be able to appreciate it for what it is and see more of a photograph in it, instead of walking by looking for the obvious, easy picture.


This is not off-topic. I will again paste the definition of the room I originally posted in and welcome you to logically tell me how I stepped outside its borders. To make things easier for you, I changed the text you should pay attention to to red.

*Photographic Discussions*
A place to discuss what photography means to you: *your influences*, ethical challenges, abstract ideas, and other *non-technical matters about photography and photographers.*


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 27, 2015)

I paid way to much for my camera to touch it drunk, stoned, or without adequate caffeine dosage. ;-)


----------



## Msteelio91 (Aug 27, 2015)

WOW this thread went all over. OOF. There's still a lot of stigma against weed, but it's becoming legal in more and more places. Including here in DC now. So I'd expect this type of convo to become more common.

In the alcohol vs weed argument, I have no preference or bias toward either but I will say that you're probably much more likely to be constructively creative high than drunk...


----------



## jake337 (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm migraine for 17 years and counting!  

Does it help with creativity?  Who knows,  who cares.


----------



## zeppelin390 (Aug 27, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> I paid way to much for my camera to touch it drunk, stoned, or without adequate caffeine dosage. ;-)


Fortunately, my camera and I are very much amateurs and would not lose too many sleepless nights if I were to damage it in some high-induced accident, but I def see where you're coming from and if I had a couple grand dangling from my neck, I might reconsider.


----------



## snerd (Aug 27, 2015)

Don't bogart that joint, my friend, pass it over to me........................


----------



## limr (Aug 27, 2015)

Since you like quoting...

Yes, you _mentioned_ photography:



zeppelin390 said:


> I certainly hope this offends nobody, but there is not quite more I enjoy doing than getting really high and heading out with my camera. I don't smoke pot to escape any sort of reality, but more to bring reality into better view, at least for myself. I think I'm able to "see" what's around me better and to be able to appreciate it for what it is and see more of a photograph in it, instead of walking by looking for the obvious, easy picture.



But then you asked us all this question:



> By no means am I a pot-head. I am a productive member of society that has responsibilities and handles them well; *I just happen to enjoy, and appreciate, the effects of marijuana when a flame is taken to it and the smoke is inhaled into my lungs.....Anybody else?*



It seems as though the mention of photography was merely an example or an anecdote to introduce the topic of marijuana. Then you asked a question about _whether or not we like to smoke marijuana_, and NOT about photography_. _If you wanted us to discuss the effects of mind-altering substances on our photography, perhaps you should have been more precise with your question.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 27, 2015)

zeppelin390 said:


> zeppelin390 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm able to "see" what's around me better and to be able to appreciate it for what it is and see more of a photograph in it, instead of walking by looking for the obvious, easy picture.
> ...



Ok, well I don't really have a gallon or two of water handy at the moment, so do you think maybe we can forgo the pissing contest and strike up a round of frisbee golf instead?  But we should probably go outside for that first, I guess that mirror behind the bar is pretty expensive.


----------



## Designer (Aug 27, 2015)

I'll give it a shot:

In what way does getting high enhance your photography experience or the results thereof?  

I'm perfectly serious, and it's a legitimate question relating directly to the OP.

This thread is back on the rails.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 27, 2015)

Designer said:


> I'll give it a shot:
> 
> In what way does getting high enhance your photography experience or the results thereof?
> 
> ...


What a second.... I have been thoroughly warned against participating in anything related to photography on tracks and rails..... I think the premise is, we could get hit by a train. Dangerous water you are treading here. Be careful my friend!


----------



## Designer (Aug 27, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> What a second.... I have been thoroughly warned against participating in anything related to photography on tracks and rails..... I think the premise is, we could get hit by a train. Dangerous water you are treading here. Be careful my friend!


I am resisting posting a video of someone nearly being smashed by a train.  He was intently video-recording a different train, not watching behind him.  So I'll resist posting that in this thread that is striving to stay on track.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 27, 2015)

Being really high on anything does not appeal to me at all.  Out in public?  Multiply my response by 1000


----------



## limr (Aug 27, 2015)

I do believe that being altered in some way can spark creativity and inspiration. It can help someone break away from inhibitions and engage in a little non-linear thinking that then results in connections being made that might not have been made otherwise. Having said that, I believe one has to be in more control of the process if one wants to then do something more productive with that inspiration. Even Hemingway advised us to "Write drunk, edit sober."


----------



## zeppelin390 (Aug 27, 2015)

limr said:


> Since you like quoting...
> 
> Yes, you _mentioned_ photography:
> 
> ...



I wonder if anybody else's post's are being scrutinized line by line like mine is.
Maybe the problem is that I'm not a professional photographer and I dont have links to my very well-done photographs like you all do.
I enjoy looking at photography and decided to buy a decent camera so I could learn to take the photos that I very much enjoy looking at. I'm sure if I posted up some incredible photographs, it would piss you all off, and probably shut you up. But the fact is, my photos are very amateurish, and that shouldn't matter. We are all here for the love of photography and for the people that are judging me for how I enjoy going about it, you need to reevaluate why you are here. Is it to show off, or is it to discuss your hobby, or profession? 


I wish the kid had been wearing different pants, I wish I had blurred out the background, I wish I was better at editing....but what I do like is the mood. The look on the kids face and his slumped manner keep my eyes attached to him and makes me ask what is going through his mind. 
Any picture that can make me ask a question is a success in my book.




Yup, just your standard sunset, yup, its not pin sharp, but what I like is the wind blowing the water on the left side of the pier, but still on the left. 









how about this for a lucky shot


----------



## zeppelin390 (Aug 27, 2015)

BTW, if the goal was to get me to move to a different website to discuss photography, consider yourself successful


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 27, 2015)

What kind of weed makes a person mellow out?


----------



## limr (Aug 27, 2015)

zeppelin390 said:


> I wonder if anybody else's post's are being scrutinized line by line like mine is.
> Maybe the problem is that I'm not a professional photographer and I dont have links to my very well-done photographs like you all do.
> I enjoy looking at photography and decided to buy a decent camera so I could learn to take the photos that I very much enjoy looking at. I'm sure if I posted up some incredible photographs, it would piss you all off, and probably shut you up. But the fact is, my photos are very amateurish, and that shouldn't matter. We are all here for the love of photography and for the people that are judging me for how I enjoy going about it, you need to reevaluate why you are here. Is it to show off, or is it to discuss your hobby, or profession?



Um...why are you being so defensive? Were you not the one who invited discussion about the use of marijuana? Did you only want positive responses, or did you want real answers to your questions?


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 27, 2015)

zeppelin390 said:


> I wonder if anybody else's post's are being scrutinized line by line like mine is.



Ok, well you may not want to hear this honestly you've kind of come at this pretty hard - and frankly you've gotten more than a little silly and downright combative about which forum this should be posted in, etc.  So I guess you can't really be to upset that people are taking you at your word about the intent/scope of your question.  



> Maybe the problem is that I'm not a professional photographer and I dont have links to my very well-done photographs like you all do.



Not a pro either.  Strictly dedicated amateur.



> I'm sure if I posted up some incredible photographs, it would piss you all off, and probably shut you up.



Why would you think so?  I can list quite a few people here that do post some incredible images regularly.  It's never pissed me off, in fact that's why I'm here - to learn from some of these folks and better my own skills.  Again frankly again the very nature of your post seems unusually combative.



> We are all here for the love of photography and for the people that are judging me for how I enjoy going about it, you need to reevaluate why you are here. Is it to show off, or is it to discuss your hobby, or profession?



Well to be fair you brought up your drug use, and from what I can see you were being "judged" based on statements you made in regards to that, not on your photography.  Me I'm a whatever floats your boat kind of guy, I don't really care what you do or how you do it as long as it doesn't impact me and mine.


----------



## Designer (Aug 27, 2015)

zeppelin390 said:


> We are all here for the love of photography ...Is it to show off, or is it to discuss your hobby, or profession?


Yes to all of that, and yes, including whatever you use to enhance your creativity.  Some of us are very much against it, some are tolerant, but we are all interested in photography.  So just buck up, ignore the Debbie Downers and keep on shooting.  And posting.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 27, 2015)

When it's legal, I'll be right there with you. But at the moment, the biggest risk associated with marijuana use, it's legal consequences, is far too great for me to afford.

I think it's pretty funny that people get all in the "disagreeing" mode here. I've seen plenty of discussions about alcohol, and at least one about drinking in the darkroom, and nobody goes on about "lacking responsibility".

Heck, the majority of ab-ex artists drank themselves to death, we've almost come to expect that sort of thing. At last pot isn't going to kill you. Unless you believe the British tabloids.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 27, 2015)

Designer said:


> zeppelin390 said:
> 
> 
> > We are all here for the love of photography ...Is it to show off, or is it to discuss your hobby, or profession?
> ...



Debbie Downer?  wow.  See I've always considered myself more of a Nancy Naysayer really.  Lol


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 27, 2015)

look at it this way zep...
you have already gotten more than twice the responses I usually get when I post a picture.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 27, 2015)

look out pixmedic. Pretty soon you'll be getting call after call of marijuana-related photography injuries.

The sky has already started falling in Denver, you know. Seattle and Portland will follow soon.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 27, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> What kind of weed makes a person mellow out?


Indica, but don't ask me how I know that. ;-)


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 27, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> What kind of weed makes a person mellow out?



nothing mellows out someone like 100mcg/kg/min of Propofol.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 27, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of weed makes a person mellow out?
> ...



Figures.  Here we are trying to have the first annual meeting of the Debbie Downers and the Nancy Naysayers and who sneaks in but little Samantha Stoner.   

Lol


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 27, 2015)

I must be high because I have not seen much disagreement, except for two people on the OP.


JustJazzie said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of weed makes a person mellow out?
> ...


 
Haaa, and I should have known.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 27, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...


 
Haaa,  was thinking Sharon Stone-r.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 27, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...


I've usually preferred uppers myself. But I don't roll the way I used to anymore. Free of hard drugs here since 2007! ( *cough cough* kids ruin everything *cough*)

Kidding of course! Chemicals scare me now. I won't even take Tylenol anymore.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 27, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...


Kids and random tests at work.


----------



## limr (Aug 27, 2015)

Meh, I just outgrew it.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 27, 2015)

Good God..who knew this topic would be such a *massive panty-buncher*??? It's turned outherwise normal people into...people who are acting like their cracks are utterly stuffed with their own wayyy too tight undies...


----------



## KenC (Aug 27, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Good God..who knew this topic would be such a *massive panty-buncher*??? It's turned outherwise normal people into...people who are acting like their cracks are utterly stuffed with their own wayyy too tight undies...



Panties get bunched here pretty quickly sometimes.  As for "otherwise normal people" I just don't know who you mean.


----------



## runnah (Aug 27, 2015)

limr said:


> Meh, I just outgrew it.



Same here. For me it triggered horrible bouts of introspection leading to severe depression. Its not for me, but could be for others.

But I've done it so I can voice my opinion from a place of experience rather than just pontificate from a place of ignorance.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 27, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...



See, now I'm trying to imagine you on uppers and this is pretty much what sprang to mind instantly:


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 27, 2015)

KenC said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Good God..who knew this topic would be such a *massive panty-buncher*??? It's turned outherwise normal people into...people who are acting like their cracks are utterly stuffed with their own wayyy too tight undies...
> ...



Pretty sure I wasn't in that category.. lol


----------



## unpopular (Aug 27, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...



Yep. Between the kids and DEA agents learning how to use the internets, the hardest drug I use any more are regular double doses of No-Doze just to keep from falling asleep while watching after school Curious George reruns.


----------



## runnah (Aug 27, 2015)

Besides, everyone knows mushrooms are the best for creativity.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 27, 2015)

KenC said:
			
		

> Panties get bunched here pretty quickly sometimes.  As for "otherwise normal people" I just don't know who you mean.



Yeah, Ken, I guess I got ahead of myself on that part of the post...


----------



## runnah (Aug 27, 2015)

"Normal" people scare me. The more flaws someone has the better. The "normal" people are always the evil bastards with a bunch of heads in their hamper.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 27, 2015)

runnah said:


> The "normal" people are always the evil bastards with a bunch of heads in their hamper.


 Yes, and?  Where do you keep your heads?


----------



## runnah (Aug 27, 2015)

tirediron said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > The "normal" people are always the evil bastards with a bunch of heads in their hamper.
> ...



Well the clean ones get put away, I am not an animal.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 27, 2015)

runnah said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


Correct, and in order for something to be clean, it must first be washed, ergo, they go into the hamper!


----------

